# Help on pricing



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have the opportunity to bid on the lines that are red.

Could someone give me their estimate on price and how they came up with it?

TIA


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow you sound like every other guy that hasn't been making money in your normal business this year and looking for a way to get rich quick in the snow biz. Good luck.
LOL


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Seasonal, hourly or per push?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If you are to f'ing lazy to go out and measure it then we can't help you. xysport

ps Even my wife said "That's funny right there."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;804273 said:


> Seasonal, hourly or per push?


Yes........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;804275 said:


> If you are to f'ing lazy to go out and measure it then we can't help you. xysport
> 
> ps Even my wife said "That's funny right there."


Measure it?????

Are you kidding????

Do you know how tired my arm was holding the wheel out the window while I was driving?

And those bearings, those things just don't last at 75 MPH, I went through 3 of them before giving up.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;804279 said:


> Measure it?????
> 
> Are you kidding????
> 
> ...


LOL I dropped my measuring wheel the other day and almost ran it over,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK you @!#)%&*#&)@&%, no one help me!

I need price today!

I tell MJD about no helpful posts!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The United States is 2.263 billion acres (913.7 million hectares) Thirty-three percent of the total land area in the United States is forested, so we'll assume you arent going to plow that so that leaves about 1.493580 billion acres. my math may not be exact because i just spent 10 minutes doing it by hand, but i think I'd bid $194,365,400,000.00. 
as for salt, i'd think about getting a plane, and just scoop it out of mortons local piles, i dont know what the going rates are in your area for salting with a plane though........

......USM have this contract this year? I didnt get the packet.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

One Billion Dollars.............


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

shoot, i didnt read the OP close enough, didnt realize it was only the interstates, guess that throws my bid right out the window.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Longae29;804300 said:


> The United States is 2.263 billion acres (913.7 million hectares) Thirty-three percent of the total land area in the United States is forested, so we'll assume you arent going to plow that so that leaves about 1.493580 billion acres. my math may not be exact because i just spent 10 minutes doing it by hand, but i think I'd bid $194,365,400,000.00.
> as for salt, i'd think about getting a plane, and just scoop it out of mortons local piles, i dont know what the going rates are in your area for salting with a plane though........
> 
> ......USM have this contract this year? I didnt get the packet.


Lowballer


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Isn't there 4mil miles worth of interstate. Do you guys think I could do it with my 3/4ton and a 7.5Boss? Would some wings help?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How many bags of salt do you think It would take


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

OK in order for us to help you out we will need some further information.

1. Will you be running a plow? If so what color?
2. Does salt need to be applied? If so do you have to remove it from the popcorn first?
3. Do you have to stop often to pee? If so, sorry to hear that
4. Will you be using any liquids on your route other than the alcoholic kind?
5. Will you be running a blower, or will you just take her with you?


Get back to us with this info and we will see what we can come up with.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

$75,000 inculding sidewalks, 50% paid 10/1/09, 50% paid 01/01/10, all work to be complete by August 21, 2010


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh Mark.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Haha.. very nice. Though.. wait.. I thought you were serious? Seems like everyone else that asks this question is.. lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys have it all wrong. All he needs to do is put a line of those big windmills the environmentalists want in someone else's yard along the mason dixon line. Put the power to them, because it's cheap in winter, and blow the warm southern air north. 

I thinking that's a $50 dollar job, plus a little cash to grease the local code enforcement officers.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG LOL

That's funny right there. I don't care you are, that's funny. The follow up posts are great also.

Does it include the on and off ramps?

What about for different amounts?
0" - 2"
3" - 6"
9" - 12"

Due to volume, you can give them a discount. They are after all right next to each other. 

It won't matter what you bid, there will be some non insurance paying, tax evading, sub-contracting when they should be employee having, lowballer that will bid it for beer money because they don't know what their costs are.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I wouldn't mind subbing for you on a per push contract in New Mexico and Texas. payup


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I think there was someone on craigslist last year who would probably do it for $5


----------

